

Why Twitter's Growth Cannot Be Stopped - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/08/04/twitter-continued-growth/

======
socratees
Apart from what is mentioned in the article, Twitter also works as a feed
reader for content consumers and a publishing platform for producers and it
has been working very well on both the sides. Blogs now report they get as
much traffic from twitter as much as they get from Google. And the network
effect is making the whole system more valuable to both consumers and
producers. Twitter might or might not stay, but the micro blogging model of
directing traffic is here to stay. Any thoughts?

